# Clueless boyfriend needs darkroom help.



## j0n (Dec 1, 2008)

Let me start out by saying I know nothing about photography. My girlfriend, however, is quite talented and absolutely loves it. I know she's always wanted a darkroom so I thought it would make the perfect Christmas gift. The only problem is... I have no idea where to begin. I've read various "how-to's" on the net and have a general idea of what's needed but was hoping I could get some help from some enthusiasts. 

Thanks in advance!

-Clueless boyfriend


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 1, 2008)

Does she do any developing as it is?  

You could go with a hybrid film/digital setup, which would forgo a darkroom in place of a changing bag/daylight negative processing equipment and a good film scanner.

Here's a shopping list:

1) Black and white film
2) Changing bag (or light proof room)
3) Fixer (suggest kodak rapid fixer)
4) Developer (suggest hc110)
5) Stop Bath (suggest kodak indicator stop bath)
6) developing tank (suggest a two reel patterson)
7) Kodak Photo Flo solution
8) A couple jugs of distilled water
9) Syringe for measuring developer (baby medicine syringe at the local drug store)
10) Two opaque jugs for storing fixer and stop
11) Some close pins and a line for hanging negatives
12) four clear measuring jugs (at least 800ml) for working solutions of fix, stop, developer, and photoflo

Sounds like a lot, but you should be able to buy it all for around $100.  www.freestyle.biz is the store I recommend. 

AND

a negative scanner for digital print making, along with some canned air for blowing dust of the negs before scanning.


If you want to go with full-analog processing you need all the above (besides the scanner) as well as an enlarger an actual darkroom and a bunch of other supplies for printing on paper.


----------



## ann (Dec 1, 2008)

or, how about a gift of a class at a local school that would teach her the basic darkroom techniques first hand. Hopefully, there is one in your location.

i know that may sound pretty boring, but in the long run it will be very helpful in shorting the learning curve. 

you could always put the gift card in a box of film, or paper, something more tangible .


----------



## niccig (Dec 1, 2008)

You could always go with a couple of gift cards for B&H (www.bhphotovideo.com) and eBay.  Some people are very particular about their film/paper/chemistry, so that might be a safe option.  It's so sweet of you to get her a darkroom for Christmas!


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 1, 2008)

Check out www.freestyle.biz.  Get here, as earlier suggested, gift cards and buy her a subscription for TPF and APUG.  Between the two we'll get her going.  Also check out the magazine in my sig.  There are some good starting out articles written by David Vickers.


----------



## j0n (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! Just to answer a few questions she did do developing back in High School but I don't know how much. She's currently a senior in Nursing school so adding another class to her already insanely busy schedule probably won't be the best idea. I really like the idea of the "hybrid film/digital setup" as it's not only cheaper, but seems easier to set up(Not that I want to appear cheap, but unfortunately I'm not independently wealthy  )

Can that be set up in a room that sees daylight?


----------



## ann (Dec 2, 2008)

the film will need to be loaded in a "dark" room, from there on the development of the film and then the scanning can be done in any type of light.

remember the scanner needs a computer and then a printer if she wants to print out anything herself, or can scan and burn to a disk or flash stick and taken someplace else for printing.

makes sense if she is still in school that she doesn't have time for a darkroom class.

if she has done some darkroom work then how to develop the film will come back to her within a short time.


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 2, 2008)

As to the darkroom, any room can be made light tight with enough towels and blankets as my downstairs half bath can attest.  Just make sure there's enough elbow room for her to get around.  Bigger is better but a small 6x6 room will do if it has some kind of running water or at least somewhere to set down a slop bucket.  Heck, a step closet would do in a pinch.  Good luck and post any questions you might have here.


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 2, 2008)

ann said:


> the film will need to be loaded in a "dark" room, from there on the development of the film and then the scanning can be done in any type of light.



You can also use a changing bag to load the film onto the reels.  Cost about $25.


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 2, 2008)

Of course for the cost of a decent film slr, a 35mm scanner, and developing equipment/chemicals you are approaching the price of an entry level digital slr like a nikon d40.

Developing is for those of us that really enjoy that classic analog look, and like spending time in the dark with smelly chemicals.... make sure it's for her.


----------



## terri (Dec 3, 2008)

djacobox372 said:


> Of course for the cost of a decent film slr, a 35mm scanner, and developing equipment/chemicals you are approaching the price of an entry level digital slr like a nikon d40.
> 
> Developing is for those of us that really enjoy that classic analog look, and like spending time in the dark with smelly chemicals.... make sure it's for her.


From the OP's first paragraph: 





> My girlfriend, however, is quite talented and absolutely loves it. I know she's always wanted a darkroom...


Give someone who is leaning that way a digital camera and there will probably be tears and a sense of being completely misunderstood.  

I have found a lot of scientific minds tend to love traditional photography and the thrill of the darkroom experience. Given that she is a senior in Nursing she'll probably take to it like a duck to water.


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 3, 2008)

FIXER! FIXER! FIXER!  Oh, soooooooooooorryyyyyyyyyyyy! - Animal


----------



## j0n (Dec 15, 2008)

Just wanted to throw in a small update here. I found out a cousin of mine has her own dark room and has been helping me out with a lot of extra stuff that she had laying around, including:
- plenty of fixer, developer, and stop bath
- film developing tank with room for two reels of film
- timer(one that plugs into an enlarger)
- multiple filters
- enlarger "base" i think it's called?
- glass frame thingy that the prints get placed in i presume

On my list to get(going shopping Thursday)...
- funnels
- graduated cylinders
- 4 trays
- 4 sets of tongs
- amber light
- 2 two gallon dispensors
- additional timer(to measure time spent in each trays?)
- changing bag
- paper
- film
- 2 thermometers
And of course still trying to find an enlarger that won't break the bank.

Thoughts? Comments? Concerns? Amazed that I actually have half a clue? Feel free to give me feedback! Thanks!


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 15, 2008)

Some ideas about items on your list of things to get.

On my list to get(going shopping Thursday)...
- funnels
     I got these from the shelf at work (auto parts store).  Cheaper.
- graduated cylinders
     I use a 250mL grad cyl. and a plastic one quart measuring cup intended for kitchen use.  Cheaper and just as functional.
- 4 trays
     I would go 11x14.  Even if she doesn't need it at first.
- 4 sets of tongs
     A pair oughtta do.  One for developer and one for bath/fix.  Rinse one off for washing.
- amber light
     Or a red safelight.
- 2 two gallon dispensors
     Don't underestimate pint and quart containers.  Only bother with gallons if she is going to keep solution for a while.  If she is going to one shot it then the gallons are kinda unnecessary.
- additional timer(to measure time spent in each trays?)
     Only one has proved fine for me.  I just keep a cumulative total of time with the new total at the end of the next stage of my process.
- changing bag
     Only needed if she intends to load tanks in broad daylight.  I don't have one and turn the lights out in the dark/downstairs halfbath room and do just fine.
- film
     Can never have enough film in my opinion.
- 2 thermometers
     To start with I have gotten by with one this far.

Get some wire, some wooden clothespins, a pair of scissors, simple bottle opener (church key) with the rounded end, goggles, gloves, apron, plastic negative sheets to hold the negatives once they are processed, three ring binder to hold them, Log book so she can keep detailed notes of her process per roll/print, and anything else anyone else might mention starting  . . .

now.


----------



## j0n (Dec 16, 2008)

I found this setup for sale used nearby... Thoughts?



> Simmon Omega B-22 Enlarger (s/n 906491) with manual.
> Enlarging      Lenses:
> f/3.5       50mm
> f/3.5       75mm
> ...


----------



## randerson07 (Dec 16, 2008)

I think That negative holder is for Medium format. If she is shooting 35mm film you would need to find a negative carrier that holds 35mm. Everything else looks good, but arent you doubling up on a couple things if you buy that package plus get the stuff from your cousin?

Personally I love having extra stuff lying around, but im running out of room in my house lol.


----------



## j0n (Dec 16, 2008)

randerson07 said:


> I think That negative holder is for Medium format. If she is shooting 35mm film you would need to find a negative carrier that holds 35mm. Everything else looks good, but arent you doubling up on a couple things if you buy that package plus get the stuff from your cousin?
> 
> Personally I love having extra stuff lying around, but im running out of room in my house lol.



It's true I would be doubling up, but the asking price for that lot is only $100 and as you said, extra is never a problem unless you don't have space for it!

Edit: On second thought I think I may pick up one of the used Beseler 23C's advertised on craigslist near me.


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 16, 2008)

$100.00?!?!?  What da heck?  Get on it, man!


----------



## manfromh (Dec 17, 2008)

Also, find out what her favourite film is, and buy lots of it.


----------



## Lisanico (Dec 17, 2008)

j0n said:


> Let me start out by saying I know nothing about photography. My girlfriend, however, is quite talented and absolutely loves it. I know she's always wanted a darkroom so I thought it would make the perfect Christmas gift. The only problem is... I have no idea where to begin. I've read various "how-to's" on the net and have a general idea of what's needed but was hoping I could get some help from some enthusiasts.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> -Clueless boyfriend



Oh my good is that cute! :heart:
I cant believe you are doing that and espeically you are informing yourself on the net for her present! 
Your girl can really feel special having a boyfriend like you!
Hope you will get a nice gift as well


----------



## j0n (Dec 19, 2008)

Welp... shopping last night was a success. I picked up the following...

 - graduated cylinders
 - 3 sets of tongs
 - safe light
 - changing bag
 - paper
 - 4 rolls of film
 - 2 thermometers
- more stop bath(did not have as much as i previously thought)

Going to swing by Home Depot for some trays, funnels, a couple water coolers(for dispensing chemicals), small diameter PVC piping(to construct the darkroom's "frame", and a couple boxes of black contractor bags(to use as "walls"). After that I'm down to just the enlarger and additional timer thingamajig, both of which I have a line on via Craigslist.

Once again thanks a lot for all the help!



Lisanico said:


> Oh my good is that cute! :heart:
> I cant believe you are doing that and espeically you are informing yourself on the net for her present!
> Your girl can really feel special having a boyfriend like you!
> Hope you will get a nice gift as well



Haha thanks... she's worth it and I'm sure she has something fun planned for me :mrgreen:


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, when she asks you to pose just resist the urge to hold the G-string in your teeth.


----------

